# Creative Zen Vision M + mSATA Adapter



## Smoker1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok, so currently, I have the following

Creative Zen Vision M (30GB Model)
 - Modified with a Zif->CF Adapter +CF->SD Card 128GB SDXC Card

What I want to do:
I want to use this SMAKN Mini mSATA PCI-E ZIF CE Cable Adapter
https://www.amazon.com/SMAKN-mSATA-...pID=41y56Twwi5L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Now, I know there is a Samsung 850 Evo mSATA SSD (250GB), that works with it, but I am wondering if it will also accept a Samsung 860 Evo mSATA SSD (500GB)???? Also, if the Zen Vision originally took a ZIF 30GB HDD, would a SSD require less Power, in effect, run with no problem?


----------

